# No audio in OpenShot (MELT) and HTML5



## micski (Mar 19, 2014)

I wonder why FreeBSD is not able to play audio, when editing within the OpenShot video editor. It is based on MELT. I do not know if the reason is related to the fact that FreeBSD can not play audio in HTML5 videos either. However, XMMS, MPlayer and VLC do play audio.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 19, 2014)

micski said:
			
		

> ...FreeBSD can not play audio in HTML5 videos either.


FreeBSD has NO issues playing audio with HTML5 and I've been making web sites with FreeBSD doing just that  for two years as proof of that. Also, Audacity plays audio. 

I have OpenShot and I downloaded an MP3 and played it with no issue whatsoever.


----------



## micski (Mar 21, 2014)

Well. my FreeBSD can not play HTML5 audio and OpenShot audio. However, if I start Virtual Box - and a virtual machine, such as Ubuntu, then there are no problems with HTML5 and OpenShot. That concludes, that my FreeBSD is not able to play some kinds of audio in its current configuration.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 21, 2014)

micski said:
			
		

> ... in its current configuration.


Your configuration is the problem, not FreeBSD. I have not had audio issues in many years, if ever.


----------



## micski (Mar 23, 2014)

Of course, it is the configuration. If you are using a modern standard Intel motherboard with onboard audio too, how did you configure your setup? You might have a written procedure with an audio paragraph.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't recall doing anything but it's been 9 months or so since I last did it. Audio is audio so being HTML5 has nothing to do with it. I originally installed openbox and I don't know if it sets up audio or not. Did you follow the handbook?


----------

